# Famous songs that start in all different keys



## unpluged (May 7, 2018)

Hello there fellow musicians

I am trying to get a better mental understanding of pitch and trying to nail down each and every note to the best I can. So if I heard a note I could tell it was to high for an A but to low of say an E but somewhere in middle and I have heard that placing a reference tone to a song you already know in your head you can go off the first note.

So for instance the melody of Coronation street (famous British soap) starts with middle/4 C. So if I try and sing middle C all I need to know is I need to sing the first note of Coronation street which I all ready have stored in my head.

I want to work with the note from C3-E5. So there is quite some range hear.

Any other examples of songs please. the most famous and basic the easier really

Thanks
UP


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

4'33" is a very easy one to start with :lol:


----------

